# recommend a good diesel saloon



## dawnsurprise (16 Jul 2007)

looking to change my car for a diesel saloon..
can anyone recommend a good one - want to buy one second hand
was thinking of a honda accord.... or a toyota avensis or a mazda 6, skoda superb
any comments??
looking for car that is economical to run and that is spacious


----------



## Adrian1 (16 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> looking to change my car for a diesel saloon..
> can anyone recommend a good one - want to buy one second hand
> was thinking of a honda accord.... or a toyota avensis or a mazda 6, skoda superb
> any comments??
> looking for car that is economical to run and that is spacious


 


Hi, 

I had an Audi A4 TDI (130 bhp)02
I loved it, fast and economical, 35 mpg in town, 65mpg out of town.

Mazda 6 is good to drive I hear and a damn nice looking car too.

sorry I cant help more.


----------



## tosullivan (17 Jul 2007)

you won't get more spacious than the Superb, but the Octavia is supposed to be very big also.
The Mazda would be one of the smaller of your list and is due to be changed this or next year.
Are you buying new?  What about the new Mondeo?


----------



## Purple (17 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> want to buy one second hand





tosullivan said:


> Are you buying new?



The 5-Series BMW is also a great car.
From your list the Mazda is the best car to drive but is smaller than the rest.
It's down to horses for courses.


----------



## BCPK (17 Jul 2007)

what about the saab 9-3 1.9 tdi? anyone got any experience of these, reviews seem mixed?


----------



## Caveat (17 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> was thinking of a honda accord....


 
The Accord diesels are very highly regarded, as is the Accord generally.
It's reasonably spacious too, comfortable and extremely reliable.

IMO it's the best looking out of your list too.


----------



## help-me (17 Jul 2007)

How about a peugeot 407?


----------



## fredg (17 Jul 2007)

Octavia.super car for price.room is unbelieveable.
have a 07,delighted with it.


----------



## RS2K (17 Jul 2007)

Used Ford Mondeo is hard to beat. 2.0 TDCI Zetec is the best one.


----------



## sinbadsailor (17 Jul 2007)

For all rounder, with great build quality, strong engine, and reliability I would ahve to recomend the Audi A4 also.

Have had one for nearly 3 years, it's a 02 1.9tdi (red i), 130 bhp.

A full tank gets me at least 650 miles and I am doing over 700 miles per week and it doesnt miss a beat.

Also, if you are into the DIY, I just self serviced mine for around 120 quid all in and about 3 hours for first time.

That or skoda and you cant go wrong....


----------



## droileen (17 Jul 2007)

I recently purchased an `05 Ford Mondeo 2.0 Lt Diesel Saloon & am very happy with it.  Great buying fuel @ €1.05 vs €1.17 for petrol & much improved m.p.g.

Should be plenty of diesel Mondeos available after recent launch of `07 new model.


----------



## xt40 (17 Jul 2007)

the diesel mondeo is a very good  car in  ghia x 130 bhp form but beware as most of the ones for sale here have a 90 bhp tractor engine and a rubbish lx spec


----------



## sinbadsailor (18 Jul 2007)

I think the best thing you could do wouldbe to prioritise a list of what you want in he car. The model choice will come from that, i.e

Interior/Exterior Build Quality
Engine Performance
Frugality
Just A to B as cheap as possible

These sort of questions will send you down different roads.

Build Quality - BMW 320d, Audi A4
A to B - not worried about much else - Mondeo

You get the idea,

Hope it helps!


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2007)

xt40 said:


> the diesel mondeo is a very good  car in  ghia x 130 bhp form but beware as most of the ones for sale here have a 90 bhp tractor engine and a rubbish lx spec



130bhp Ghia is a rare car. Most imported. Run all the usual checks if so.

115bhp Zetec is still a very good car, and is fine value used. 

90 bhp Tddi LX - only for a taxi ride home.


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> I think the best thing you could do wouldbe to prioritise a list of what you want in he car. The model choice will come from that, i.e
> 
> Interior/Exterior Build Quality
> Engine Performance
> ...



Mondeo is a fine handling car, with good ride quality too. It's also bigger than 320/A4. I'd favour the hatchback version, if you can find one.


----------



## Purple (18 Jul 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> I think the best thing you could do wouldbe to prioritise a list of what you want in he car. The model choice will come from that, i.e
> 
> Interior/Exterior Build Quality
> Engine Performance
> ...



I would distinguish between build quality and the quality of the materials used etc. I have an A4 and don't think the build quality is any better than a Mondeo or Focus. I also think that the instrument layout in the Fords is better. The A4 is a much better drive but the Mondeo is a much better drive than the Avensis or Skoda.


----------



## tosullivan (18 Jul 2007)

Budget?
New or used?


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

Reliability = Honda


----------



## RS2K (19 Jul 2007)

Honda diesel is a 2.2 only. Way out of budget, and more expensive to tax and insure.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Honda diesel is a 2.2 only. Way out of budget, and more expensive to tax and insure.



How is it way out of budget when no budget was given? If it was out of budget why is the first car the OP mentioned? 



dawnsurprise said:


> looking to change my car for a diesel saloon..
> can anyone recommend a good one - want to buy one second hand
> was thinking of a honda accord.... or a toyota avensis or a mazda 6, skoda superb
> any comments??
> looking for car that is economical to run and that is spacious


----------



## RS2K (19 Jul 2007)

Now there's a very good question


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

With all diesels you have to work if the mileage done is going to achieve any savings with a diesel vs a petrol.


----------



## ronny78 (20 Jul 2007)

I think there are a few threads on here about this car already, but I would recommend the Volvo S40 1.6 Diesel.

Small engine so low tax and very economical to drive yet still surprisingly nippy for a diesel. Comfort factor is excellent also. Worth testing.


----------



## RS2K (20 Jul 2007)

ronny78 said:


> I think there are a few threads on here about this car already, but I would recommend the Volvo S40 1.6 Diesel.
> 
> Small engine so low tax and very economical to drive yet still surprisingly nippy for a diesel. Comfort factor is excellent also. Worth testing.



Yep. same engine is avaialable in various peugeots, citroens, fords, and mazdas afaik.


----------



## lamb (20 Jul 2007)

Hi

Try the honestjohn website or whatcar for reviews http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/home/index.htm


http://www.whatcar.co.uk/


----------



## dawnsurprise (27 Jul 2007)

appreciate all your comments.... 
really love the honda accord, i know they are more expensive to tax, 
i already had 2 skodas before, however the resale value is not great, if you are trading against a different brand... fine if you are sticking with skoda
important that car looks good inside and out, want it to be economical to run too as i drive about 50 miles a day... so want a diesel car... will not buy new, last 3 cars i bought new and i think i lost a lot of money on the trade ins, looking to buy second hand, 2006 or a 2007 demo.... (2006 accord as 2007 is too expensive), had not thought of the mondeo or Audi A4 ...
will have a look at them now...


----------



## dawnsurprise (27 Jul 2007)

regarding the volvo s40 - love the outside, but the console behind the gear stick is an eyesore, and dangerous IMO, has the inside changed?


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> regarding the volvo s40 - ... but the console behind the gear stick is an eyesore, and dangerous IMO...



How so?


----------



## Caveat (27 Jul 2007)

dawnsurprise said:


> appreciate all your comments....
> really love the honda accord, i know they are more expensive to tax,
> i already had 2 skodas before, however the resale value is not great, if you are trading against a different brand... fine if you are sticking with skoda
> important that car looks good inside and out, want it to be economical to run too as i drive about 50 miles a day... so want a diesel car... will not buy new, last 3 cars i bought new and i think i lost a lot of money on the trade ins, looking to buy second hand, 2006 or a 2007 demo.... (2006 accord as 2007 is too expensive), had not thought of the mondeo or Audi A4 ...
> will have a look at them now...


 
If resale is a concern, then AFAIK the Accord will beat all others mentioned so far in that respect.  Certain Audis have I think been criticised for poor ride quality - not sure which ones?
Mondeo will definitely be comfortable though.


----------



## jrar (29 Jul 2007)

I'm surprised no-one has suggested the VW Passat - I've have had 2 in a row now since 2000 and both have been brilliant - Current one is an 03 1.9 Tdi and I've done in excess of 81K in it so far absolute trouble-free.   Very frugal especially on longer trips - would strongly recommend you  consider it - good re-sale value too.


----------



## aircobra19 (30 Jul 2007)

jrar said:


> I'm surprised no-one has suggested the VW Passat - I've have had 2 in a row now since 2000 and both have been brilliant - Current one is an 03 1.9 Tdi and I've done in excess of 81K in it so far absolute trouble-free.   Very frugal especially on longer trips - would strongly recommend you  consider it - good re-sale value too.



http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=53669548#post53669548

Lots of people don't like them. I think they are good looking car, myself, but no opinion in the reliability of the current models. We used to run a few VW's in the past and they weren't that reliable, compared to the Japanese cars we've had. Lots of minor things needed attention.


----------



## Yellow Belly (30 Jul 2007)

I had an A4 1.9Tdi (130bhp) - i actually had 2 consecutive ones of them- they are a great car & very economical.

The Passat 1.9 Tdi could also be an option. 

Best of luck


----------



## RS2K (30 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=53669548#post53669548
> 
> Lots of people don't like them. I think they are good looking car, myself, but no opinion in the reliability of the current models. We used to run a few VW's in the past and they weren't that reliable, compared to the Japanese cars we've had. Lots of minor things needed attention.



I agree. VW's have a reputation for qulaity and reliability that's frankly undeserved at this point. They also tend to be overpriced for the same reason. Some of their dealers offer appaling levels of service too.

The 1.9tdi engine (also used by Audi, Seat, and Skoda) is an old design, and is not as smooth or silent as it's common rail competition.


----------



## aircobra19 (30 Jul 2007)

Getting good service from a dealer in Ireland seems to be a [SIZE=-1]oxymoron. Can any of them use a phone for example? [/SIZE]


----------



## RS2K (30 Jul 2007)

Clearly not


----------

